# I made a huge mistake



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright, my buddy and I took the families out for a day of fun yesterday and went into the desert for some shooting fun. 5 hours later as were finnishing up up he says take a couple shots with the 30-30 and I'll spot ya'. Good idea. Anyways I wasn't paying close enough attention and since I don't own a 30-30 I am not familiar with the ammo. *I FIRED A .38 SPECIAL IN A 30-30!* Bullet got stuck 2/3 of the way up the barrel and it came free easy enough but now I own a 30-30 that is scrap metal (Screw somethin up you make it right). 
Question, is it worth it to even take it in to have a gunsmith look at?
Details-
79'-80' Winchester 94
.38 was soft lead copper jacket.
.38 came out of barrel pretty easy, considering.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

It might be worth having a gunsmith check it out. A used Mod 94 in good shape would be worth about $175-$225.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes have it check by a gunsmith!!!! Just for the sake of safety. Tell him what happened and he will be able to check it out. From what you have said I can only assume that any damage would be in the barrel, even though it may not show. the 38 special would not have damaged the bolt of a 30-30, and even though I doubt that the 38 special did any damage to the barrel, I would still have it check just so I would know for certain.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There is probably no damage done. The 30-30 round is loaded to over 2 times the pressure of a 38 Special. There is only .049 difference in the diameters.. Guns are "proof tested" to withstand at least 2 times a normal load before they leave the factories. There is nothing the average "gunsmith" can do to check for damage other than just a visual inspection. If youre really concerned the best option would be to return it to the factory where they would have the proper devices to measure the chamber and barrel for any bulges.
http://www.handloads.com/misc/saami.htm


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm sorry I gotta ask, was it a .38 special.(pistol) or a .32 win special (rifle)?
Just wondering how you got it in there.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Bearfoot farm is correct-no big deal-check barrel with borescope,if it's not bulged I would'nt worry about it....38spec is very low pressure round..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

worst case you rebarrel but you probably are ok if it didnt bulge or damage rifleing check with a bore light can you see any difference where the round stopped 
after a good cleaning 

but yes to play it safe a gun smith should check it out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:shrug: Ya I would like to know myself how a 38 special round got put in the chamber? :help: There is a huge difference in how long the cartridges are.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe you should just send it to me, for er ....parts?.....

Just kiding, should be fine, after being checked out, of course.


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes a .38 special (pistol) and only my supressed memoried know how. It went into the magazine, it chambered and it fired. Just for the sake of clarity you should trust me on this rather than try it yourself.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll take your word for it. Thanks.


----------

